# A Chinese stainless steel slingshot with style



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Some slingshots stand out because of their unique styling and functional aspects: the one Alfred E.M. posted some images of here a short while ago definitely fits in this category, and was one of these "I want one of these too" moments.

It has no fancy name, but what I can say is that it is made of stainless steel, has a chunky and heavy frame, and sports a "pinkie" hole as well as centrally placed grip protrusions for improved ergonomics. What is quite unusual for this type of relatively classic design are the flat band attachment clamps held in place by a set of nicely machined screws. Very effective indeed.

The package comes with a specific tool for this purpose, as well as a set of flat bands (probably 0.7 mm thick, cut to 24 cm total length, and tapered from 20 mm to 12 mm) with a micro-fiber pouch suitable for 8-9 mm ammo. This combo is perfect for anchor-based shooting styles.

Flowing lines and visual simplicity are what really characterize this slingshot. It feels pleasantly heavy for a relatively small object (total length = 10.5 cm, total width = 8 cm). However, larger than average hands may find this design a bit on the small side.

What I particularly like about this slingshot is the high quality workmanship of the frame and its complementary elements: the clamps fit flawlessly, and the lanyard attachment screw is very nicely made too. Perfectly combined aesthetics and shooting pleasure that will fit inside any jeans back pocket.

That extra frame weight seems to help as a stabilizing factor (inertia) when the pouch is released, a bit like a heavier frame of a handgun. Aiming via the fork tip can yield some pretty good accuracy at 10 yards.

I purchased my version at Aliexpress via the PIAO YU store for USD 15. It took roughly 2 weeks for mine to arrive very well packed: excellent service. This is a product I can recommend to other enthusiasts seeking something a bit different -here the link:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Small-Slingshot-Stainless-Steel-Hunting-Catapult-with-Rubber-Band-Free-Tie-Shooting-Sling-Shot-2019-New/2934060_32997625145.html?gps-id=6791677&scm=1007.14677.110221.0&scm_id=1007.14677.110221.0&scm-url=1007.14677.110221.0&pvid=0317af7f-a2e0-4d16-8e5e-283b8ef2bcd2&spm=a2g1y.promotion-20181111.promoteWysiwyg_132352908.0

Below is the link to my review video of this nicely made shooter - enjoy:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Looks very nice indeed! If only it had a 10cm fork width.... Oh well, I have to fix my inability to shoot narrow forks with a fixed anchor, as it makes me lose on many nice frames ☹


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have heard that frame called "Popeye". It's also available with finger screws.

https://www.yoycart.com/Product/588094499791/


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Excellent review as always and for once have the pleasure of owning one so can appreciate everything the said. But if I didn't I would certainly be getting one.

Mine came from Wu Jim and as Northerner has already said is called Popeye, suits it perfectly lol


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

we sell it at 12 US dollars excluding shipping. if you redeem the points to get discount, it could be 13 or 14 us dollars to USA.And we allow the buyer to choose the freebies by paying with points. I think it should be much more fast than aliexpress. Actually we are trying our best to compete with aliexpress

it was called as Popeye in china. A hot slingshot in 2018. below is the link:

https://slingshooting.com/product/popeye-slingshotbands-clip-on-model/

Sorry for posting commercial information. I was contacting to become sponsored vendor but seems the process stuck at somewhere.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Jpd-Madrid, I checked the spanish warehouse, and the shipping costs are very high. Why dont you add normal postage?


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

I dont know what do you mean normal postage. do you mean from post office?

i did check with corresos españa. for any package with tracking number, the cost is almost the same. By most of express company like ups or dhl, they charger per 2.5 kg or 5 kg.

If you buy from our spain warehouse, you have to buy more weight to balance the shipping cost.

Maybe from post office, from Greece to Spain is much cheaper than from Spain to Greece. I remember there is a international agreement to make this happen.



skropi said:


> Jpd-Madrid, I checked the spanish warehouse, and the shipping costs are very high. Why dont you add normal postage?


----------

